# What's your ancestory..........



## grannieannie (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a 3rd generation Australian on mum's side and 4th generation on dad's side. 

I have English, Irish and just a little haggis of Scottish thrown in for good luck.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 15, 2012)

On Mums side Dutch and on my Dads side, Chinese, aboriginal and welsh.

But i consider myself Aussie


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

Welsh on my mums side and some sorta wog on my dads 

But I consider myself dcikhead 

My kids have more thrown into the mix. My wife is Finnish.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> Welsh on my mums side and some sorta wog on my dads
> 
> But I consider myself dcikhead



Beard, you're the nicest...D....head... I know !! xxx


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Beard, you're the nicest...D....head... I know !! xxx



Hahaha, thanks annie


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 15, 2012)

Newtolovingsnake...I had an aboriginal cousin....one of my dad's brothers had a girlfriend who was aboriginal and they had a baby boy, but they didn't stay together. I met him once many years ago (he died sometime later)


----------



## zeke (Mar 15, 2012)

My dads black Irish (as he calls it) and my mum is white african


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 15, 2012)

i consider my self a redneck / bogan fisrt then Australian !! our family is Irish / scottish / english.

my ancestors were Australias worst bushrangers bigger than ned kelly ! 

but like Ned's family the red jackets ( english ) used to pick on the irish settlers stealing in the name of the Govenor ! 

just like Ned's family our family rebelled against the reds, in the end it lead two 5 policemen killed and my ancestors being 

hanged at darlinghurst goal, ( victoria Barracks ) 

but if you read the our family history and Ned's family history some would think they were reading the same story !!!

from a history website

: The murderous Clarke brothers were worse than any other bushrangers, outdoing the notorious Ned Kelly, Ben Hall, Captain Lightning, Frank Gardiner and Thunderbolt. The Clarke and Connell gang became known as "The Bloodiest Bushrangers.

Australian Bushrangers - The Clarke Brothers | Australian Gold, History & Culture Info - Historic Gold Rush Village Mogo South Coast NSW Australia


our family is Irish / scottish / english.


----------



## MontePython (Mar 15, 2012)

My Great, Great, Great, Great ,Great Grandfather on my Fathers side was Ben Hall the bushranger. Mums side were convicts, theiving bastards the lot of them... lol.

Otherwise a mix of Irish, Scot and English. I assume thats why i love a good single malt and have red flecks in my beard.


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

I was reading about the Clark Brothers just lastnight...



MontePython said:


> My Great, Great, Great, Great ,Great Grandfather on my Fathers side was Ben Hall the bushranger. Mums side were convicts, theiving bastards the lot of them... lol.
> 
> Otherwise a mix of Irish, Scot and English. I assume thats why i love a good single malt and have red flecks in my beard.



Any relation to Peter Bradley?

I was out near Weddin Mtn Nat Park on Tuesday. I wish I had more time. I would have had a look around Hall's Cave.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 15, 2012)

Mostly English, my dad and his side are English whereas my mum is Australian with her Dad being Aussie and the rest english in her side. Apparently there's some Norwegian in there but the coolest thing is that I'm related to the founder of Harley Davidson so I think I'm in for a free Harley haha


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

MathewB said:


> I'm related to the founder of Harley Davidson so I think I'm in for a free Harley haha



You mean a tractor


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a 5th generation Australian with Irish Welsh and Scottish heritage


----------



## Megzz (Mar 15, 2012)

Dad is Welsh, Mum is Australian but her mum is Dutch.


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 15, 2012)

My mum is Australian, my dad is Indian, although he's Zoroastrian so I have Persian ancestry.


----------



## Gazza90 (Mar 15, 2012)

Both sides of my family have been in NZ for about 120 or 130 years, my dad's side has owned the same farm for this whole time (it's gotten bigger!). Before that I'm Scotch on both sides for as long as we can trace back. I'm the only one in my WHOLE FAMILY to be born out of NZ haha!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 15, 2012)

well Monte - our ancestors used to ride with each other ! Ben hall was a member of the clarke Gang so was captain thunderbolt ( Fred Ward ). Frank gardiner and Ben hall were best friends and frank was the mentor to the clarkes.

it is said in our family that we still have a gun used by ben hall, who gave it frank gardiner and as such gave it to the connells( connells - Clarkes ) to use when on the run, that gun cant be proved that it was Ben halls but it Fits the period and the Gun is in pretty bad condition its froze up. can you imagine the money this gun would be worth if it could be proved to be ben Halls long arm !!


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

Mate, it would be worth a small fortune.

Kate Kelly's (Ned's sister) pistol was recently found in a wall cavity in a house in Western NSW I think it was.


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2012)

Mum's side:
Jamacian
German
English
Australian

Dad's Side
English
(Don't know any further than dad's dad)

so my sister and i are "Halfies" as my old youth pastor use to call me...instead of 's' i put 'z' so 'is'='iz' or 'us'='uz' just how i am


----------



## MontePython (Mar 15, 2012)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> well Monte - our ancestors used to ride with each other ! Ben hall was a member of the clarke Gang so was captain thunderbolt ( Fred Ward ). Frank gardiner and Ben hall were best friends and frank was the mentor to the clarkes.
> 
> it is said in our family that we still have a gun used by ben hall, who gave it frank gardiner and as such gave it to the connells( connells - Clarkes ) to use when on the run, that gun cant be proved that it was Ben halls but it Fits the period and the Gun is in pretty bad condition its froze up. can you imagine the money this gun would be worth if it could be proved to be ben Halls long arm !!



My aunty would love to get into your head about that, she is the historian of the family, flip me a PM and ill pass on her PH number to your families historian or vice versa. Its a small world.. lol.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a recent addition unlike all you convicts LOL
Half Wog (Maltese) My Mum was the only one in her family born here. My Dad's side came over after WW1. Irish, english, scottish in that side.
Nobody famous that I know of


----------



## Vixen (Mar 15, 2012)

My mum was born in Australia, but my Grandfather and Grandma were born and raised in Germany - only moved here after the war in the late 50's.

Dad's side is a few generations Australian I think - but originated from Prussia/Germany aswell.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 15, 2012)

ARAB..............................to the back-teeth, so watch out....wish i was Indian, spend my whole life utterly immersed in INDIAN (sub-continental culture )


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

sesa-sayin said:


> ARAB..............................to the back-teeth, so watch out....wish i was Indian, spend my whole life utterly immersed in INDIAN (sub-continental culture )




So what are ya from the back teeth down


----------



## Australis (Mar 15, 2012)

All Bavarian


----------



## sunny_girl (Mar 15, 2012)

Mums side: English, aboriginal and Indian
Dads side: just English as far as I'm aware.


----------



## jinjajoe (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a Pom but my English background when traced back is of Viking origin....... The original Poms that arrived here were already of mixed race in the first place as were invaded by Romans, French & Vikings etc back in the day......... & now I am an Auzzie well at least my passport says that.... you couldn't kick the pom out of me in reality !!


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 15, 2012)

First generation migrant from the south east asian isles of king Phillip of Spain.

Just me and my immediate family here.... been here 17 yrs now.


----------



## spinner_collis (Mar 15, 2012)

Well where do I start, Old Captain thunderbolt on mums side which we also have relations back to the first child born in australia from the first fleet (only heard the story unsure of its truth). Dads side apparently we go back to King Henry the 8th, I think who liked to play around with the maids and again all english. Lots of fun storys.


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 15, 2012)

All i know is my dad's side goes back to the Kamalorie aborigines


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 15, 2012)

Notting Hill Pom, with a bit of Romany thrown in..


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 15, 2012)

Grandfather on my Father's side is Irish, Great Grandparents on my Mother's side were English. Funny thing was my Grandmother never had an English accent, she couldn't even fake one 

I ended up with very pale skin, so I burn very easily... not that I go out in the sun much anyway. I have my Great Grandfather's hair colour (Mother's side) and my Great Grandmother's eye colour (Mother's side again).


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 15, 2012)

Welsh. The only people the Poms couldn't defeat militarily besides the Moari. And yes I can sing!


----------



## Renenet (Mar 15, 2012)

Ha ha, Grannieannie, you always think of something interesting, don't you!

On Dad's side I'm English and French-Canadian. Mum's side is Ecuadorian and Hungarian.


----------



## Jande (Mar 15, 2012)

Dad's grandfather and grandmother were both German born and raised. Both families came to Australia and had kids so that dad's mother and father married after he quit the services after WW2. 
Mum's grandfather was Danish and had her dad who was born in Australia. Her grandmother was English/ Norwegian who had her mother also born in Australia.
So I guess it's German, English, Danish and Norwegian ancestry. Last and final generation of the mix ends with moi.
Our Danish ancestry goes back to the current royal family in Denmark but I don't personally have the info. Our English ancestry has been traced back to Joan of Arc. As for the German side we're really unsure on a lot of it unfortunately.



Renenet said:


> Ha ha, Grannieannie, you always think of something interesting, don't you!
> 
> On Dad's side I'm English and French-Canadian. Mum's side is Ecuadorian and Hungarian.



Ooh la la. The French-Canadian accent (in general) is the hottest accent I think I've ever heard.
I got half way there with my husband having a Canadian father and grandparents lol!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 15, 2012)

My Dad is Australian his parents were English/Scottish. Maree is Australian her parents were French. So I am half French with Aussie/Anglo blood on the other half


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 15, 2012)

Born in Wales(Cardiff) from Scottish (father) and Southern English (mother) parents. But everyone in the family still says I'm a "Taffy"!!


----------



## longqi (Mar 15, 2012)

Born in Dublin Ireland of Irish ancestry stretching a long way back

Great grand parents both shot by British 1916 for running guns to the resistance fighters


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

dont know where i came from was adopted after being orphaned. Adopted parents are english but i dont think that helps.


----------



## Tristan (Mar 15, 2012)

im 4th or 5th gen AU, with some English, Scott, and Irish all thrown in in the past some where


----------



## thals (Mar 15, 2012)

First Gen Aussie. Parents born n raised in Sicily/Southern Italy, mixed Mediterranean ancestry.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> dont know where i came from was adopted after being orphaned. Adopted parents are english but i dont think that helps.



You're laughing WP. Under these circumstances you choose!


----------



## Sibbo (Mar 15, 2012)

100% Pom, Essex Boy, Still waiting for the Viking's to say "Sorry" 

wife's maiden name Batman...i'm sure you can figure the rest.....


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> You're laughing WP. Under these circumstances you choose!



i reckon i should say im aboriginal because no one can say different. im dark enough, got black hair, what more do i need


----------



## MissFuller (Mar 15, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i reckon i should say im aboriginal because no one can say different. im dark enough, got black hair, what more do i need



a great pay from centerlink


----------



## MathewB (Mar 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> You mean a tractor



As long as its got a motor I'll be happy haha


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 15, 2012)

Mostly Scot, some English, a touch of Hebraic (Cohen was my maiden name and it wasn't one of the name changes during WWII), and just a dash of Spanish apparently. 
As far as noteable ancestry goes I'm descended on my mother's side from Elizabeth Guard, the first white woman to set foot on the South Island of NZ. Official history puts her as being 'taken' by one of the local tribes and 'rescued' by her husband, 'honest merchantman John Guard'. Family history says she was left there as a token of good faith, loved every minute of it (gave birth to twins on the boat back , unfortunately I'm related to the legitimate children so I have to count John Guard in there too), John double-crossed the natives, cried foul to the officials and she spat in his face when taken back on board.
My mother researched a lot of it for her thesis, and given the nature of the women in my family I would believe her over official history.


----------



## Kc_read (Mar 15, 2012)

Australian  Well im on my dad's side I've got roots stemming back to Barbados, Ireland, Scotland and England...  bit of a mutt. Mum's history is lost in the Australian Outback somewhere


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 15, 2012)

What a wonderful group we are....and I think we should all be proud of our roots. I had a really weird experience when I visited Scotland about 20 yrs ago. Even though I only have a tiny bit of Scots blood (Mc Kenzie or Mac Kenzie..not sure which I am) anyway, I felt a real.....kind of...spiritual homecoming in my being....it was really weird, but felt very real. Yet I have more Irish and English blood in me. I've often thought if I was ever single again....which of course I hope never happens because I adore my Brian....but that I might change my surname to McKenzie by deed poll.


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm an Aussie, with a background of purebred Mauritian, my maternal grandparents came out here when my Mum was about 8 years old. I don't know my father's backstory as they divorced the year I was born, but I believe he was purebred Mauritian too. So I've got this perfect pedigree, yet I can't eat spicy food at all, don't like the ocean much, and hate hot weather.


----------



## junglemac (Mar 16, 2012)

Pure Viking here. Mums family can trace back a few 100 years, Norwegian dads Norwegian I am Norwegian my kids are Aussie Swiss Norwegian


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 16, 2012)

Mongrel is an apt description.


----------



## Kyro (Mar 16, 2012)

My mum's family is originally from Ireland but have been here for a few generations & my dad's side immigrated here in the 50's from England. My grandfather on that side was Maltese/Spanish & my nan was English/Welsh. My dad was born in Spain & raised in Malta, Canada & England before they moved to Aus.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 16, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Notting Hill Pom, with a bit of Romany thrown in..



i lived in LINDEN GARDENS< NOTTING HILL< throught 1963/4....Central Line as I recall


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 16, 2012)

sesa-sayin said:


> i lived in LINDEN GARDENS< NOTTING HILL< throught 1963/4....Central Line as I recall


was born round the corner, portobello.....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 16, 2012)

Eighth generation aussie. My relo's came here in 1802 from Northern England and they were one of the founding church builders and built the oldest standing church in Oz at Ebanesor ( spell?). I reckon i would burst into flames if i went in there lol.
On my dad's side. Welsh.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 16, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> was born round the corner, portobello.....



the 2 best years of my long life........never to be equalled.......don,t know why u call yourself COCKNEY..a long, long way from Commercial Road


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 16, 2012)

Cockney Red is a football term, not where I'm from.................West Londoner, and proud!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 16, 2012)

On both my mum and my dad's side, my ancestors came as convicts on the first fleet. 

My mums side came on the Lady Penrhyn, but I'm not sure what ship my dads side came on. So, apart from Aboriginals, I'm as Australian as you can get lol


----------



## Beard (Mar 16, 2012)

LullabyLizard said:


> On both my mum and my dad's side, my ancestors came as convicts on the first fleet.
> 
> My mums side came on the Lady Penrhyn, but I'm not sure what ship my dads side came on. So, apart from Aboriginals, I'm as Australian as you can get lol



A descendant of the currency lads and lasses!!!


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 16, 2012)

Mi padre es el holandés y mi madre es el español. :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 16, 2012)

Keh?


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 16, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Mi padre es el holandés y mi madre es el español. :lol:



I'm surprised I actually know what that means...


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 16, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> I'm surprised I actually know what that means...



Teehheee...That's wonderful Nighthawk!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 16, 2012)

Your father is from Holland, and your mum is from spain?


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 16, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Your father is from Holland, and your mum is from spain?



Yes!
Wonderfully done NTLS!


----------



## Beard (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, my not too recent paternal ancestors stumbled out of Nthn Africa roughly 30,000 years back. They took a lazy right and wandered around where Saudi Arabia is now bordered. They realised it bloody hot and dry, and the were bloody sick of sand in their undies so they back tracked a little then took a hard left. After beach bashing for a while (10000 years or so) they decided that mediteranian (sp) sth Italy looks a bit of alright. After knocking around there for a bit they continued the coastline ramble and happened upon Spain, where from the sounds of it they thought it looks ok too, with the sun, sand and easy women  

I partook in a National Geographic Gene study a few years ago where my DNA was mapped and tracked.


----------



## leamos (Mar 16, 2012)

Both my olds are poms, mum's side cames from viking and scottish lines, dad's got a bit of french, spanish and chinese


----------



## smeejason (Mar 16, 2012)

Monkeys 
or for the fairy tale believers I am from Adam and Eve.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Well im half Irish and half Scottish. Family left Ireland for northern Scotland and settled in Ross county, go staggies . Some interesting links in Ireland, blew up a whole village before departing lol and set up as mercenary's in scotland. We're a peaceful bunch now lolol


----------



## FAY (Mar 16, 2012)

I would assume my ancestors came out on the first fleet, whether they were convicts or not I am not sure BUT I do not care. I am proud to think that my ancestors were convicts as I like naughty people...you can have the goody two shoes LOL

Now, don't try and tell me that they could of been murderers and rapists, as we all know that they would of already been hanged in Old England. Was a known fact that they did very little to get sent to Australia.
The British actually thought they were punishing us, I personally think they did us a favour....


----------



## Beard (Mar 17, 2012)

FAY said:


> I would assume my ancestors came out on the first fleet, whether they were convicts or not I am not sure BUT I do not care. I am proud to think that my ancestors were convicts as I like naughty people...you can have the goody two shoes LOL
> 
> Now, don't try and tell me that they could of been murderers and rapists, as we all know that they would of already been hanged in Old England. Was a known fact that they did very little to get sent to Australia.
> The British actually thought they were punishing us, I personally think they did us a favour....




Alot of the convicts were political prisoners who did nothing more than speak out of line!!!


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 17, 2012)

Dads full German and mums full English. Both grandparent sides came here to escape WWII (ironic?)
So basically I'm an alcoholic, extremely short-tempered convict. Haha


----------



## guzzo (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure but I think there is fire and Brimstone in there somewhere!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

smeejason said:


> Monkeys
> or for the fairy tale believers I am from Adam and Eve.



Come now, leave us... fairy tale believers...out of this !!


----------



## ingie (Mar 17, 2012)

My father was born in Sri Lanka but they are Dutch Sri Lankans with French Polynesian ancestors also. My Mum's side is Northern Italian, Irish and English. MIXED BAG.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 17, 2012)

my lot were english irish scottish and welsh ..... got sent out to port Arthur for the most smallest of things .... 


Hubbys side is english and irish i think .....


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 17, 2012)

Mums Side English/Irish/Scottish
Dads Side Was From Malta I Believe


----------



## Jungletrans (Mar 17, 2012)

Fathers side Scottish [ Stewart ] via NZ , Mothers side English / French [ Tevelein ] long time Aussie farmers , shearers and fishermen :]


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 17, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Mi padre es el holandés y mi madre es el español. :lol:




The only language I speak is English, but even I can tell you're sayng Dutch and Spanish !!


----------



## Doccee (Mar 17, 2012)

Where do I start, my family has been in australia as early convicts on one side and as some of the first free settlers on the other, tracing back through direct ancestors I have Irish, Scottish, Aboriginal, french and Spanish. Now that is a melting pot! I tell my wife that's why I'm perfect..lol..


----------



## Nezikah (Mar 22, 2012)

Fathers Bavarian, mothers Scottish.

No one knows war until they've heard my parents have a discussion!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?d2xmw5


----------



## Beard (Mar 22, 2012)

bikie on my dads side, hippy on my mums


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 22, 2012)

Nezikah said:


> Fathers Bavarian, mothers Scottish.
> 
> No one knows war until they've heard my parents have a discussion!!!
> 
> ...



Have they ever thought of writing down their war experiences, perhaps making them into a book ??? I think these horrors should never be forgotten, future generations need to know what happened and people like your parents can be a living history, and help the world in that way. I've always been interested to read true stories of those involved with the war. My husband was a boy during the war in England and he's told me many stories of what it was like to see Nazi bombers flying over England and bombs dropping, and how his mother was very afraid. His mother was particularly afraid because she was half Jewish.


----------



## DexterFan (Mar 27, 2012)

English, Greek Cypriot and Jewish amongst others I think!


----------



## Ratatouile (Mar 27, 2012)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> well Monte - our ancestors used to ride with each other ! Ben hall was a member of the clarke Gang so was captain thunderbolt ( Fred Ward ). Frank gardiner and Ben hall were best friends and frank was the mentor to the clarkes.



... and to think their great great great great great grandchildren now "met" each other in an online reptile forum 150 years down the road 

Dad is Indonesian Chinese (near the border of Mongolia) and mom is Indonesian Chinese & Dutch. My husband is Norwegian + Polish and my kids are so confused with all the mix languages spoken by their parents & grandparents they're going to need counselling sometimes in the near future.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I'm not sure how much exactly, but I'm part (maybe half?) Aboriginal. Not that you'd ever be able to tell, I have snowy white skin and blonde hair. The only physical aboriginal traits I have are the eyes and the very thin wrists and ankles. 
I've got English, Irish and Scottish (apparently I'm related to the Queen of Scotts or something?) and a little Spanish in there too.


----------

